# Get Him to the Greek (2010)



## illmatic (Jun 4, 2010)

​

Trailer Noumena - Triumph and Loss

*74%* Consensus:  Thanks to a suitably raunchy script and a pair of winning performances from Jonah Hill and Russell Brand, Get Him to the Greek is one of the year's funniest comedies.

Synopsis:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



_Get Him to the Greek reunites Jonah Hill and Russell Brand with Forgetting Sarah Marshall director Nicholas Stoller in the story of a record company intern with two days to drag an uncooperative...  Get Him to the Greek reunites Jonah Hill and Russell Brand with Forgetting Sarah Marshall director Nicholas Stoller in the story of a record company intern with two days to drag an uncooperative rock legend to Hollywood for a comeback concert. The comedy is the latest film from producer Judd Apatow (The 40-Year-Old Virgin, Knocked Up, Funny People). Aaron Greenberg (Hill) gets things done. The ambitious 23-year-old has exaggerated his way into a dream job just in time for a career-making assignment. His mission: Fly to London and escort a rock god to L.A.'s Greek Theatre for the first-stop on a $100-million tour. His warning: Turn your back on him at your own peril. British rocker Aldous Snow (Brand) is both a brilliant musician and walking sex. Weary of yes men and piles of money, the former front man is searching for the meaning of life. But that doesn't mean he can't have a few orgies while he finds it. When he learns his true love is in California, Aldous makes it his quest to win her back...right before kick-starting his world domination.

As the countdown to the concert begins, one intern must navigate a minefield of London drug smuggles, New York City brawls and Vegas lap dances to deliver his charge safe and, sort of, sound. He may have to coax, lie to, enable and party with Aldous, but Aaron will get him to the Greek._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

I might watch this on bootleg.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2010)

Wanna see but Dunno if it's worth the money.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2010)

I saw this already at a preview, I have to say it was pretty good.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2010)

illmatic said:


> ​



They say the camera adds ten pounds but even by Jonah Hill's already generous standards, I think this is ridiculous. 

P.S: I C U Photoshop Beard.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm surprised no one made a thread of this before.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 4, 2010)

I love Jonah Hill and I think that Russell Brand character is very amusing.  However, judging from the trailers I think Diddy is going to ruin it for me. 

_"You think you can outrun me, I'm BLACK!"

"I've got six kids. Do you know how many Air Jordans six black kids wear!"_


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 4, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I love Jonah Hill and I think that Russell Brand character is very amusing.  However, judging from the trailers I think Diddy is going to ruin it for me.
> 
> _"You think you can outrun me, I'm BLACK!"
> 
> "I've got six kids. Do you know how many Air Jordans six black kids wear!"_



Diddy actually made the movie for me.  Most of his lines are surprisingly off-the-wall and hilarious.

Overall, it wasn't as good as Forgetting Sarah Marshall, but still damn fantastic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to see this movie.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 4, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Diddy actually made the movie for me.  Most of his lines are surprisingly off-the-wall and hilarious.
> 
> Overall, it wasn't as good as Forgetting Sarah Marshall, but still damn fantastic.


Well I haven't seen it yet, I'm just going off what I've seen from the trailer. All his lines were about being black or a rap executive. This is just how I feel going in, but I hope you're right about his hilarious lines.


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe I'll see it when I'm bored.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Well I haven't seen it yet, I'm just going off what I've seen from the trailer. All his lines were about being black or a rap executive. This is just how I feel going in, but I hope you're right about his hilarious lines.



I don't think diddy will be in the movie much, so either way it shouldn't effect the movie overall.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2010)

Shit looks mad corny, like "Forgetting Sarah Marshall." Didn't these two meet in that movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

I heard it was aright. I never saw no Saving Marshall Bitface or whatever, but I heard the characters, or at least one of them, are from that movie?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Shit looks mad corny, like "Forgetting Sarah Marshall." Didn't these two meet in that movie?



Usually agree with you but not this time. FSM was the shit


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 4, 2010)

Diddy's lines in the trailers suck, he better have something decent in film. Elisabeth Moss looks much cuter without her Mad Med hair style too.

Favorite part of the trailer is where he stabs Jonah with the adrenaline needle, and the camera is on him as he gets up and he says "I'M ALIIIIVEE!"


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2010)

Diddy is in the movie quite abit, his lines are mostly about being black but they are funny none the less. 

And this is the spin off to forgetting Sarah Marshall.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah Russell Brand reprises his character from FSM


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> Diddy is in the movie quite abit, his lines are mostly about being black but they are funny none the less.
> 
> And this is the spin off to forgetting Sarah Marshall.


 Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Saving Sarah Marshal, Fucking Private Ryan... so damn confusing.


----------



## colours (Jun 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Diddy's lines in the trailers suck, he better have something decent in film. Elisabeth Moss looks much cuter without her Mad Med hair style too.
> 
> Favorite part of the trailer is where he stabs Jonah with the adrenaline needle, and the camera is on him as he gets up and he says "I'M ALIIIIVEE!"



BWAHAHAH

that is my favorite
"like in pulp fiction ?"


----------



## LayZ (Jun 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> *Diddy is in the movie quite abit, his lines are mostly about being black *but they are funny none the less.
> 
> And this is the spin off to forgetting Sarah Marshall.


**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Making a black guy crack jokes about being black? Racism. :taichou


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 5, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't think diddy will be in the movie much, so either way it shouldn't effect the movie overall.



He's probably the third or fourth-most important character.  So, he's in it a considerable amount.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> He's probably the third or fourth-most important character.  So, he's in it a considerable amount.



Diddy was awesome in the movie anyways. 

And here's a gift: 
[YOUTUBE]SKPhi-kr6cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 8, 2010)

"this is the longest hallway ever" AHAHAHAHAHA

Jonah Hill is hilarious love him!!!


----------



## LayZ (Jun 8, 2010)

Saw it.  I was digging it in the beginning but then it started getting a little depressing.  Diddy was annoying to me, but I think people will think he was hilarious. The movie was funny though.

I still prefer the Sarah Marshall characters (Clean Aldus Snow and Waiter Jonah Hill) over then ones in this one.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 8, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Saw it.  I was digging it in the beginning but then it started getting a little depressing.  Diddy was annoying to me, but I think people will think he was hilarious. The movie was funny though.
> 
> I still prefer the Sarah Marshall characters (Clean Aldus Snow and Waiter Jonah Hill) over then ones in this one.




He was only funny in the running part


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

When Diddy is the funniest part of the movie is that a good thing?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

*Get Him to The Greek*

Just watched this tonight. Laughed a lot harder than when I watched the Hangover to be honest. Man, there's SOOOO much quotable shit in this movie. AND P. DIDDY WAS THE BEST


----------



## illmatic (Jun 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

Why you hatin'?


----------



## ez (Jun 23, 2010)

African Child ftw. Too audacious not to like.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

i want to try a jeffrey.


----------



## martryn (Jun 23, 2010)

I've heard this movie was good, and maybe better than the Hangover.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

never seen the hangover but i heard it's funny


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2010)

this was one of the funniest movies i have seen in a while. every one was hilarious in this movie.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

I probably thought this movie was much better than it actually was because I was watching it in theaters and when the crowd laughs it kinda gets you to laugh. Especially the guy that was sitting in front of me that kept making me crack up cause of the way he laughed it was like "UUAHAHAUHAHUHAUUUUUAAHAHAHA"


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 24, 2010)

The whole Jeffery/fuzzy walls scene made the movie for me. Before that it was just another bland comedy. But God I loved that part


----------

